# Raised body temperature for several weeks (11+4wks)



## olika (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello!

I wonder if you could give me your point of view on this please. I am having a slightly raised body temperature for the last several weeks (not sure how long, I started to notice it about 2-3 weeks ago). When I say slightly raised, I mean it's 37-37.2C in the morning and by the evening it can stay around same or sometimes go up to 37.4-37.5C. I did mentioned this to my GP and she said this is not too high and it's normal for the temperature to go up during the pregnancy. I also did have a bout of cold last week, but nothing serious, the temperature didn't go higher than 37.8C and I'm now more or less back to normal. Of course, I probably shouldn't worry, but I do feel this temperature and I'm constantly exhausted too which makes it even worse. My normal t always was 36.6C. 
Can you please let me know if there is anything I could/should do to relieve this? Is it something to worry about or just normal for the first trimester / pregnancy? /or can it be a sign of an infection?

Many thanks in advance!!
Olika


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Many people can have this raised temperature.  Your body is having to work very hard to create this baby and so compensates for that in your general well being, so don't worry, it will soon start to drop and you'll feel less tired.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

